# 8 Kanal Funkschalter



## Testpilot (13. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich habe da evtl. etwas für den Einen oder Anderen.

Da es im Frühjahr mit unserem Teichausbau losgehen soll kaufe ich so langsam schon einmal alles zusammen. Unteranderem auch für die Elektrik.

Da bin ich jetzt eher per Zufall über eine Firma Namens JB-Versand gestolpert.

http://www.jb-versand.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=47&products_id=47

http://www.jb-versand.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=47&products_id=48

http://www.jb-versand.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=47&products_id=165




Und dort habe ich folgendes fürn 100 erstanden und ich muss sagen ... ich bin begeistert. 8 Geräte unabhängig von einander schalten. Relais als Tast oder Rastschaltung. Vielleicht spielt ja einer von Euch auch mit dem Gedanken das Licht, die Pumpe, das Wasserspiel oder den Bachlauf per Knopfdruck bequem aus dem Sessel heraus zu schalten. Dann ist das genau das Richtige


----------



## Ernie (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 8 Kanal Funkschalter*


wir haben nur ein 4 Tasten schalter genau für diesen Zweck eingebaut

1 Schalter für Licht am Teich
1 Schalter für ne Wasserfontaine
1 Schalter für den Filter / Pumpe und 
der letzte Schalter für weiteres Licht

ist ne sinnvolle ergänzung.

Wenn Besuch da ist kannste einfach alles schön von Innen bedienen.
Ist der Besuch wech, kannste bequem alles ausschalten ohne 
wieder nach draussen zu müssen.:freu:freu:freu

Super sache....

Aber ist das bei Dir nicht etwas überteuert ?

Schau mal....


Edit by Koi-Uwe: Link entfernt. Schreib doch bitte die Conrad-Artikelnummer hier rein, der Direktlink geht nicht weil er auf einen Warenkorb verlinkt. Danke



dort gibt es schon die Stecker für kleines Geld.

Und auch für den Garten ( also für den teichbereich )


----------



## Testpilot (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 8 Kanal Funkschalter*

Nein das ist nicht überteuert.

Ich habe einen weiteren 4 Kanal von ELV der kostete mich um die 80€, so gesehen ist das sehr günstig

Abgesehen davon sind solche Funkschalter nicht mit Steckern vergleichbar da Du u.a. bei dem Steckern auch gleich eine Steckdose brauchst. die brauche ich nicht da ich nur einen Stromanschluss liegen habe, verstehst Du?!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 8 Kanal Funkschalter*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Ich habe einen weiteren 4 Kanal von ELV der kostete mich um die 80€, so gesehen ist das sehr günstig



Hallo Testpilot,..

hast du von ELV diesen Funkschalter hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19588/?q=elv

Was mir bei deiner 8fach Lösung nicht so gut gefällt,.. In der ELV Lösung brauche ich kein Steckernetzteil.
(und schliesslich will man ja alles als "Aussenwetterfeste Lösung" )

Zudem ist das bei ELV eine wunderbare Adressierung und sehr gute 88xMHZ Übertragung...

nix für ungut,.. ich persönlich würde ELV vorziehen,..

PS: kennst du die Funk-Zeitschaltuhr als Zubehöhr , dann kann man bequem vom Haus aus kontrolliert ein/aus-schalten,..
http://www.elv.de/Funk-Timer-FS20-ZE/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7643

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 8 Kanal Funkschalter*

Hi Micha,

genau den von ELV meine ich. 
Das mit dem 12 Volt Betrieb stimmt, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Spielt für meinen Verwendungsentscheid aber keine Rolle da die Anlage Wettergeschützt Montiert wird. 

Was mich an dem ELV Funkschalter nur stört ist folgendes.
1) Die Fernbedienung, zwei Knöpfe für einen Kanal. AN / AUS
das ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und hat mich eigentlich immer genervt da es die FB unnötig groß und klobig macht 
2) Die Reichweite
Ich habe unterschiedliche Reichweiten innerhalb der Kanäle. Kanal  "1" Kann ich von der A7 aus schalten und Kanal "3" bis maximal 5 Meter. Zudem kamen unterschiedliche Reichweiten zwischen "EIN" und "AUS" 
3) Kein Memory
Mein ELV Schalter hat seit einiger Zeit die Anwandlung die von dir angesprochene Adressierung der FB  zu vergessen. Lt. ELV kommt das vor, wenn das Signal nicht sauber ankommt, sei es durch oxidierte Batterieanschlüsse oder aber leere Batterien. Die Batterien waren voll und oxidiert war auch nichts hmmmm. Ich muss das Gerät dann immer wieder neu anlernen. Das alleine ist sicherlich kein Aufwand allerdings muss ich das auch nicht mehrmals die Woche haben.

Ich habe den Schalter von JB mal probeweise angeschlossen und Schalttest von allen Winkeln des Hauses aus gemacht. Ich habe nicht eine Ecke gefunden in der das Signal nicht am Schalter ankam. So gesehen ist das schon einmal keine Verschlechterung.

Sicherlich ist ELV nicht schlecht. Der Service war immer sofort zur Stelle und gut erreichbar wenn ich etwas hatte. Aber ehrlich gesagt will ich nichts mehr haben, Du verstehst 

Gruß
Timo

p.s. der ELV Schalter bleibt auch bei mir weiterhin im Einsatz. Für die Regenwasserpumpe, Beet und Terassenbeleuchtung.

Die Zeitschaltuhr ist ne feine Sache 
Ob ich die auch an dem JB Schalter anlernen kann?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 8 Kanal Funkschalter*

Hallo Timo,..

ja, dann ist der JB Schalter für deine Anwendung gut geeignet und es hängt ja immer vom eigenem Verwendungszweck ab.

Bei mir geht nur ein 230V Kabel bis unter die Holzbrücke (wo es auch noch immer sehr feucht ist),..
von da aus, kann ich halt prima mit meiner wasserdichten Box schalten.
(für andere: ELV Artikel:  http://www.elv.de/4-Kanal-Funk-Aufputzschalter-FS20-AS4/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7826 )
und damit kann man halt noch andere tolle Sachen, wie Lichtabhängig,.. PC und was nicht alles schalten.

noch ein paar Hinweise und Erfahrungen meinersteits Timo:
zu 1.) ja der ELV Sender ist 20mm länger,.. finde ich aber, liegt gut in der Hand. klobig?? noe, eigentlich nicht.
http://www.elv.de/4-8-Kanal-Handsender-FS20-S8/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_17177

zu 1.) ich persönlich finde 2 Tasten sogar immer besser (EIN/AUS) da kann man ruhig auch zweimal drauf drücken, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist,
ob man richtig gedrückt hat.

=> wenn du lieber aber 1 Taste für (Ein/Aus) haben möchtest, geht das auch, dann machst du aus der oben genannten 4fach, automatisch
eine 8fach Fernbedienung.
(siehe Anleitung Seite 8  http://www.elv-downloads.de/service/manuals/FS20S8/73632_FS20S82_UM.pdf )

zu 2.) hast du wirklich auch die graue Box ?? (dann kann doch eigentlich kein Abweichen der Kanäle sein, da der Empfänger ja immer der gleiche
ist und der Abstands bei jedem Kanal dadurch auch ??)
Bei diesen Steckdosen-Schaltern (weiss) habe ich das aber schon mal erlebt.

zu 3.) hmm.... mein 4-fach Empfänger verliert nix, der hängt ja quasi an Dauerspannung und hat auch keine Batterie.
also muss es am Sender liegen ?! da hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle mal nen neuen Gekauft.

nix für ungut,... ich will dich nicht überzeugen, sondern nur eigene Erfahrungen berichten und helfen.
Jeder muss aber immer für sich das Beste selbst entscheiden,..

Ich schalte derzeit immer abends im Schnee meine Teichbeleuchtung... 
Webcam:  

mfG. Micha


----------

